# Does t3 make anyone else itch?



## Ziggy1333 (Feb 25, 2012)

Does t3 make anyone else get a red itchy rash on chest?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like an allergic reaction to either the actual hormone or the filler...


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Feb 25, 2012)

Shit that blows


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Sounds like an allergic reaction to either the actual hormone or the filler...


x2, it also might be a side effect of the elevated body temp.

If your breathing changes, feels labored or congested get checked out right away.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 26, 2012)

No t-3 never maid me itch


----------



## big60235 (Feb 26, 2012)

Makes my (o(k itch so I have rub it out constantly.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea I've been congested but no breathing problems, I didn't take any today and the rash is gone.


----------

